# Soap Factory Haunt Minnesota



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

Here is a haunt that appears to be more of a horror artists exhibit than the typical haunted house. I've been wanting to go for the past couple years, but I always wind up choosing somewhere else where you can enter the haunts as many times as you want, whereas this place only allows you one walk through for the price.
Do you think it looks like it's worth paying for a one time walk through? I've always enjoyed the places you can spend the entire night and go back through.

http://www.soapfactory.org/exhibit.php?content_id=136


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

The styling is also different than more typical haunts, what do you guys think of it?


----------



## deathbecomesher (Jul 1, 2012)

I've been there once a couple years ago. I liked it, it's different. It's down in the warehouse basement and apparently different each year depending on which artists are working on it. I plan to go this year.


----------



## shadowless (May 1, 2009)

Haunted artwork. Sounds intriguing.

I couldn't tell much from the pictures in the album. The first pic looked amazing! but they became less impressive as I continued to leaf through the album. How much is the cost, anyways? The only haunt I have been to in Minnesota was Spooky World, which I absolutely loved, but was a bit disappointed when the second consecutive year had the exact set up as the year prior. 

I would check this one out IF the price is reasonable.


----------



## deathbecomesher (Jul 1, 2012)

Price is $25 ... I couldn't believe they raised the price ... I still bought a ticket. Get on it if you plan to go!  They are on sale now and sell out before October sometimes.


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

So it's worth $25 to go through once? How long does it take?


----------



## Ibanezmunky (Sep 18, 2011)

Just looked online and it says its 22 bucks not 25. Lots of time slots still available. I've never gone but plan to this year, I've only heard good things from people that have gone.


----------

